# Prayers needed!!...AGAIN!!!



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

So, after my DH got in from work this morning he made his usual rounds around the farm and in the barn and reported that all was well. I was sitting here online just a little while ago and had an overwhelming urge to go to the barn to check on things. I didn't know what I was checking for but when straight for Cammie's stall. She had Twins last Saturday and we had to pull the buckling because she was mistreating him so badly. She has been taking such good care of the little girl! When I opened the stall I saw baby Delilah laying turned in on herself like a pretzel. I went straight to her and could not feel a heartbeat or see any breathing. I picked her up (she was completely limp) and sat her aside, sure she had passed. I went to Cammie to try to comfort her and heard the slightest whimper of a cry behind me! I ran back to Delilah, picked her up, and ran back to the house. Her temp would not even register on a thermometer!! She went straight to the tub. We are desperately working to try to revive this little girl! Her eyes are open now, but she still is not moving. Her temp is coming up now....very very slowly. Please keep your fingers crossed and send a prayer up for little Delilah...and an extra one that God will grant our family the knowledge to pull her through this hurdle!!! THANKS!!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

She is doing some better...still very weak but trying to stand on her own now. We got some molasses and some electrolytes in her...fingers still crossed!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG , sweetheart , Im so sorry 
Im praying for little Delilah !!!


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

So sorry! Prayers and good thoughts your way......


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Poor Delilah! Peggy Sue and I are thinking healthy doeling thoughts for her.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Prayers!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

You probably just saved her life, keep her on a heating pad or hot water bottles for a few hrs till her temp gets to 100; If you stick your finger in her mouth it should be toasty warm.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent.


----------



## bayouboergoats (Dec 30, 2012)

Oh no! Soo sorry sending prayers your way


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Temp is up to 102!!! She is sitting here on my lap (both wrapped in an electric blanket)...I'm sweating like crazy but she is loving it! She keeps reaching up and licking me on the chin...I'm in love!! I managed to get about 4 ounces of milk into her. Thank you all for the prayers and kind words!!!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh thank God & good work! Ok now she wont need heat. Watch her for awhile longer, you want the temp steady for a few more hrs before putting her back out with mama.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank gOd you went in when you did Jen !
You most definitely saved her life !!!

Great job Jen 

I'm still praying for Delilah for continued improvement and full recovery !


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you guys so much!! I'm so worried about taking her back out in that cold! I just can't bring myself to do it yet...


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Then keep her in , bottle feed her. I would feel the same way as you
do ...and not knowing what exactly happened ,I would be very reluctant to leave her out with her momma again......
I'm very torn about what's the right thing to do here.....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I have to agree with Laura. I wouldn't trust the momma to care for the baby at this point -- she is safer with you. :hug:


----------



## utahgal (Sep 16, 2012)

Fingers crossed and a prayer on the way too.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is just so sad.
I hope the little doeling recovers fully. I once read that you should never bring a baby goat into the house in the winter as you will end up raising it there. Sounds like it may be true.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow so glad to hear she is doing better sounds like you have another bottle baby! Lol I like my bottle babies  good luck!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

My DH works night shift...so he is sleeping right now, before he goes into work tonight.....where is Delilah? Cuddled up under the electric blanket with my big strong macho husband....SMH. He's a softy....he just doesn't want anyone else to know lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so great that you found her. It looks like you have another bottle baby. Sounds like momma isn't so good this year.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

a happy ending to a sad beginning...you will forever be her hero!! Dont you just love Gods gentle whispers....He helps us help those we care about...and we sure care about our goaties...Im very proud of you..you did great!!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

JenVise you are destined to be a goat mama this year. Keep up the good work.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Happybleats and Crocee...and everyone else... thank you so much! You're kind words actually made me tear up. I've had so much "bad" this year with my babies and I have tried so hard to do "good". If this were my first year with goats I would throw my hands up and say "I quit!" It's not my first year, however, and I know how special they are and how much they're worth ever heartache and every tear. God was with myself and my 8 year old son today while trying to save this little one, just like he is with us everyday....all day.... I guess He just wants to keep me on my toes this year!!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

HE does have a way of throwing a few curve balls just to keep everything interesting.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, somehow I missed this! jen I am so sorry your sweet baby girl went through this! Thank GOD you went out and checked on her! It's amazing how those little instinct thoughts tell us to do something isn't it? I always listen to my instinct.

I hope and pray she continues to do well. You know we're going to need some pics soon of her too


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Update on Delilah....She is wonderful! Happily bouncing and playing all over my house. It is much easier to keep a diaper on a doeling so we have been letting her roam around more than the boys. She is so full of energy and LOVES to cuddle. I'll try to get some pics of her tomorrow to post!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So happy to hear that Jen !!!!
Keep doing what your doing , cause its working wonderfully


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

JenVise said:


> Update on Delilah....She is wonderful! Happily bouncing and playing all over my house. It is much easier to keep a diaper on a doeling so we have been letting her roam around more than the boys. She is so full of energy and LOVES to cuddle. I'll try to get some pics of her tomorrow to post!


:leap: :leap: :leap:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Yayyyyy!!


----------



## Bluere11e (Jan 22, 2013)

Trickyroo said:


> Then keep her in , bottle feed her. I would feel the same way as you
> do ...and not knowing what exactly happened ,I would be very reluctant to leave her out with her momma again......
> I'm very torn about what's the right thing to do here.....


I agree. You received a message in your heart ti go check. Women have an intuition. Especially when it comes to our animals. I think you have a little job ahead of you. But this little girl lived for a reason. You did great! I am SO happy this story had a happy ending


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I'm so glad to hear that! Hope she keeps improving.


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

For yer little buckling; I used to put Peggy Sue in a sweater and pin her diapers to it top and bottom with diaper pins to keep it on. I took her everywhere with me, and goat pee often offends.


----------



## goatiegirl (Jan 7, 2013)

I am so happy for you Jen!! Your posts made me tear up!! God is love and I know you love those goaties!! 
And awwwwwwwww! Your husband sounds sweet all cuddled up with her 

I would love to see some pics...especially with that diaper on!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug:


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Prayer sent for full recovery, and you know maybe there is a lesson to be learned here if you just think back at everything you did and try to do different next time things might turn out differently. Maybe you were going to do something and felt like you shouldn't and did it anyway. Or something you were going to do and decided not too. idk if there was a case, not judging or accusing of anything lol but just saying. Everybody learns things every day mostly specially with goats they are wonderful creatures which God has made. and very interesting and take a lot care and watching over, like God does the same for us. You did really good on this one and God really deserves some Thanks. lol Good Job Jenvise


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Oh....... My......... Word! I am so glad that she pulled through. You saved her life! Great job!


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

Cool you raise kikos i like those goats i have one named Maggie and she is so sweet she just had babies two a girl and a boy they are just like her if you go this link there is some pictures of them. 
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f219/kiko-spanish-cross-little-cuties-139934/#post1315655


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

ok I'm posting pics, not because they're good...but because I promised I would lol. She is way to interested in the camera and WAY to hyper to get any good pictures of her. but I won't complain about that!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

I swear trying to diaper a baby goat is like trying to nail jello to the wall!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

OMG Jen , she is too much !!
What a precious little bundle of love she is , lolol.
But im sure you know that already


----------



## Jacob_TheGoatster (Feb 5, 2013)

lol and aww such a cute baby! i want it. lol jk


----------



## brownie (Jan 31, 2013)

Take her to a vet I had a doe who did that once she had nemonia we were walking her and she just flopped over I totally lost it


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

She is so cute!! :rainbow:


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for your concern brownie, but she doesn't have pneumonia. Her lungs are clear and she is happy and healthy now. Her problem was that she wasn't getting enough milk from the dam and she got WAY too cold. Thanks again for the advice, though.


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

So I'm not sure, but I think Delilah is having an identity crisis..lol. She meows like a cat when she's playing and happy. She clucks like a chicken when she's hungry....and she whimpers like a puppy when she's sleeping....I have yet to hear her sound ANYTHING like a goat lol.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

That is priceless!!!! Glad she is doing well.


----------

